# Toxonics customer service



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

glad to hear it!


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a different outcome with them. They make great sights and still use them. But I bought a sight it was suppose to be all metal. Thats what the package said. I get it home to find the pin gaurd plastic. I call them cause I want this sight and talk to them about it. They told me the package was the same on all their sights and not all sights had the metal pin guard even though the package said all metal construction. Anyways they said they would send me the metal pin gaurd. I got it in the mail to find it was also plastic. I left it alone and returned the whole sight. I still use one on one of my bows great sight. And would buy another but I will open it up and look to make sure it is all metal.


----------

